# fibromyalgia's mysteries



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

On pain's trailExploring fibromyalgia's mysteries, researchers look to the central nervous system, gaining deeper insight into why we suffer.http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-...ack=1&cset=true


----------

